# A few things you should know about 22 LR ammo



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

First of all, it is not all created equal. Federal Gold Medal Match, CCI Select and Green Tag are not the same ammo you get in the big blue box that hold 525 rounds. They are a high quality match ammunition, loaded to much higher standards, and in much lower quantities than the bargain basement bulk stuff. It costs more, and always has. 
Second, CCI MiniMags are long rifle ammunition and will work in your Ruger 10/22. It is not the same as 22 Magnum. They are also high quality hunting ammunition, and like Stingers, Velocitors, Yellow Jackets and the other hunting ammo, cost more than the cheap bulk stuff. They work better, too.
Third, the specialty ammunition like the sub-sonic (look it up), 22 Long, 22 short, and standard velocity loads probably will not have the recoil needed to function in your semi auto. They are meant for bolt action target rifles, tube fed bolt or lever actions, or for use in a suppressor (they are legal, look it up). They will work fine in revolvers.
Fourth, There is no rim fire cartridge named "22 Long Range". LR is for "long rifle". It is not the same as 22 Long.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Loke said:


> Third, the specialty ammunition like the sub-sonic (look it up), 22 Long, 22 short, and standard velocity loads probably will not have the recoil needed to function in your semi auto. They are meant for bolt action target rifles, tube fed bolt or lever actions, or for use in a suppressor (they are legal, look it up). They will work fine in revolvers.


The sub-sonics would also work in a pump action .22 wouldn't they?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> The sub-sonics would also work in a pump action .22 wouldn't they?


Sub-sonic .22 ammo works in any manually-operated action.
They just don't have enough power to operate a semi-auto.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the lesson. Now can you tell us where we can find some without paying through the nose for it?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I overheard some customers giving the poor guy at the counter at Cabela's an earful about the price of the .22 ammo they had in stock. It was Eley Match, $18 a box. They were throwing tantrums, cussing and swearing, making accusations of price gouging, "I've never heard of this crap brand", the whole nine yards. I politely told these guys that this was the kind of ammo you use to win competitions, not to shoot at pop cans.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

These are the same customers that come in and ask for a box of ammo for a 7mm, and give you a blank stare when you ask them "which one?" Or want some scope mounts for their gun, and when you ask what kind of rifle, they reply "Its a 30-06."


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> These are the same customers that come in and ask for a box of ammo for a 7mm, and give you a blank stare when you ask them "which one?" Or want some scope mounts for their gun, and when you ask what kind of rifle, they reply "Its a 30-06."


The same ones ask which scope will shoot 1000 yards.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We had one guy that would slide the base plate off of the magazine (without taking it out of the gun) to load his Beretta 96. We didn't sell him any ammo.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

The same ones that go up to the counter and ask for 357 ammo, and when asked "sig or magnum" they say "which one's cheaper".


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Loke said:


> We had one guy that would slide the base plate off of the magazine (without taking it out of the gun) to load his Beretta 96. We didn't sell him any ammo.


:shock::clock:

That's a new one. Very strange. I bet this guy would have come back complaining about the faulty ammo you sold him.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am tempted to make this a sticky 8)


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Then there's the one that's bothered that there isn't any .308 ammo for a Remington on the shelf, everything says it's for Winchesters.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Loke said:


> These are the same customers that come in and ask for a box of ammo for a 7mm, and give you a blank stare when you ask them "which one?"


Well, Hey Jack! Quit trying to sell the guy Winchester ammo! It is a 7mm Remington Magnum, aint no Winchester!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Well, Hey Jack! Quit trying to sell the guy Winchester ammo! It is a 7mm Remington Magnum, aint no Winchester!!


 Like I said, which one. the regular one, the STW, Short Action Ultra Mag, or Ultra Mag? All 7mm magnums, and all introduced by Remington.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> Like I said, which one. the regular one, the STW, Short Action Ultra Mag, or Ultra Mag? All 7mm magnums, and all introduced by Remington.


You know...the kind I bought here last year. In a red and black box.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Loke, I like your informational posts you've been puting out lately. Keep them coming. Chuck.


----------

